
Rackspace CDN Blacklisted by Chrome - leesalminen
https://status.rackspace.com/index/viewincidents?group=28
======
leesalminen
I wake up this morning to reports from multiple customers saying that when
they try to access a file stored on Rackspace's new CDN product they receive
the big red screen that says "The site ahead contains harmful programs".

Rackspace's response: It's Google's fault.

Try it out:
[https://reportcards.scdn3.secure.raxcdn.com/assets/uploads/f...](https://reportcards.scdn3.secure.raxcdn.com/assets/uploads/files/report_cards/thumbnail/6273cfaf06a73d875304a003ca7750f3.jpg)

------
edwhitesell
I see the same warning in Firefox.

